

The Troll Hunters: wading into ugly corners of the Internet - zt
http://www.technologyreview.com/photoessay/533426/the-troll-hunters/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=troll%20hunters&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=troll%20hunters&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

